# Fixer Upper...............



## halfatruck (Mar 17, 2011)

How about a Shapleigh hardware bike with tank and wood wheels, needs a little work.....................(the tank may be salvagable).......
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-ANTIQUE...095?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a643f34f7


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 17, 2011)

Ohhh, now I know where the expression "riding it into the ground" comes from.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 17, 2011)

What it needs is a Tombstone.......


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 17, 2011)

yea, i'm watching it. anybody wanna start a pool on how much it will bring?


----------



## OldRider (Mar 17, 2011)

Thats worth about $3.00 at the scrapyard. This bike is a poster boy for "too far gone". Anyone see more hope then I do?


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 17, 2011)

i bet it will sell for $75


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 17, 2011)

make that $120


----------



## slick (Mar 17, 2011)

I've fixed and rode worse. Other rims obviously. My tetanus shot is up to date, i'd ride it!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 18, 2011)

This bike is in another thread either here or at ratrodikes. I said the same as you slick. I say it will do well. I'd be into it if it weren't for so many other projects.


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 18, 2011)

yep. $120 is what i think its gonna go for.  someone will buy it for the tank. hell i bet it goes for more! $175!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 18, 2011)

My bet is 105.00, even the good stuff is rusted and with shipping...


----------



## slick (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, i'd say what i'd pay but then you might know what I WILL pay. Haha!! I'd simply swap the rims, (which I have an extra set of patina'd ones over here) oil the chain, and ride it to the local coffee shop and let the locals mouths drop at rolling history. I'm sure if I was that old i'd be in that shape too! Haha!!!!! Time does some things well and others not so much. It deserves a new life to live even if it has to be babied around and pampered a bit. Hopefully the bids stay low and it won't get parted out because someone needs a tank. It survived this long and was rescued, let it live to ride another day. My 3 year old needs stuff like this to take to show and tell at some point.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a feeling you're right. Someone might even buy it, and request only the tank be sent to decrease shipping. $125 would be my limit, but somebody might take it higher. I wouldn't bother with paint. Just soak it with clearcoat and grease everything, put wheels and a chain and ride it.


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 22, 2011)

$81.99 with a little less than two days to go!


----------

